# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  مراكز حفظ القران في دولة الامارات العربية المتحده.....لسته كامله

## بنت زاايد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:

في المنتدى الكثير من البنات يسالوون عن مراكز حفظ القران وخاصة نحن الحين في الصيف ومعظم بنات المدارس يبون يستغلون الفرصه جفت ها الايميل حبيت انقله لكم للاستفاده


في أبوظبي



مركز ابو موسى الاشعري 5832419 02
مركز عثمان بن عفان 025822677
مركز الشهامة 5635755 02
مركز الصديق 4433616 02
مركز القرآن الكريم 5831323 02
مركز الهامل للغيث 4473196 02
معهد ابوظبي للقران الكريم 6652400 02


في العين



مركز الشرعي لتحفيظ القران 7820405 03
مركز الشيخة حصة بنت محمد 7545453 03
مركز الصحابة لتحفيظ القران 7675552 03
مركز تحفيظ القران الكريم وعلومه7810861 03
مركز محمد احمد العتيبة 7820981 03
مركز الاستقامة 7622112 03


في دبي



مركز الشيخ محمد نور بن سيف 2647448 04
مركز الشيخة حصة بنت حمدان آل مكتوم 2968200 04
مركز نداء الفطرة 2899263 04
مركز الصحابة الخيري 2688616 04
مركز داراسماء بنت ابي بكر 2969688 04
مركز مالك بن انس 2892320 04
مركز حمد بن سالم 2874934 04
مركز البراحة 2726999 04
مركز الصديق 2863833 04 
مركز الفاروق 2895628 04
مركز خلفان 3437898 04
مركز احمد عبد الله 3955898 04
مدرسة النور لتحفيظ القران والعلوم القانونية 2643428 04
معهد الهدى 2967899 04
جمعية دار البر 3523333 04


في الشارقة



معهد ابو ظبي لتحفيظ القران 5436471 06
معهد ابي بكر الصديق 5242666 06
مدرسة الهاشمية 5635242 06
دار حذيفة بن اليمام 5224084 06
مركز اقرأ لتحفيظ القران 5245888 06
مركز ابن تيمية لتحفيظ القران 5676585 06 
مركز الرضوان لتحفيظ القران 5487801 06
مركز الهدى لتحفيظ القران 5249990 06
مركز الخالد بن الوليد 5667787 06
مركز عامربن الظهيرة 5346610 06
مركز عبد الله بن عباس 5333665 06
مركز عمربن عبد العزيز 5652719 06
مركز نداء الفطرة 5655200 06
مركز دار الهدى 5626116 06
مركز سلمان الفارسي 5222248 06
مركز الترمذي 5647566 06
مركز الصحابة 5243533 06
مركز ابن كثير 5383327 06


في عجمان



مؤسسة علوم القران 7421543 06
دار اسماء لتحفيظ القران 7455225 06
مركز الاترجة لتحفيظ للقران الكريم للفتيات 7436672 06
مركز الارقم بن الارقم 7405114 06
مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 7457099 06
مركز التوحيد لتحفيظ القران 7407737 06


في راس الخيمة



دار ابن الارقم لتحفيظ القران 2663578 07 
مركز ميمونة بنت الحارث 2272218 07 
مركز اهل الحديث 2664007 07
مركز عمر بن الخطاب 2222142 07
مركز واحات الايمان 2237986 07




في الفجيرة وخورفكان




مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 2387919 09
مركز خورفكان لتحفيظ القران 2383816 09
مركز مربح لتحفيظ القران 2380611 09
مركز دبا لتحفيظ القران 2444548 09
مركز كلباء لتحفيظ القران 2774160 09


في أم القيوين



مدرسة تحفيظ القران والسنة الخيرية 7651852 06



منقووووووووووووووووول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيج عزيزتي

----------


## ام سلامة..

*يزاكن الله خير الدنيا والاخـــــــــــرة*

----------


## سكينة النفس

مركز الشيخة موزة بنت بطي // في العيــــــــــــــــــن

الرقم : 037812050

نسيتوا تكتبووونه~~

: ))

ومركز الشيخ محمد بن خالد الديني الثقافي

----------


## مجرد كلمات

جزااااك الله خيرًا..

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت القرآن ..

----------


## دموع مهاااري

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت القرآن ..

----------


## uae13122



----------


## يابانية

هل هناك مركز تحفيظ في بدع زايد ؟؟
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته

جزاكى الله كل خير على المعلومه الجميله وانا هروح احفظ القران ان شاء الله

----------


## أم حصه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

بارك الله فيـج اختي ...
"انا كنت ادور مركز تحفيظ قرأن في الشهامه والحمدلله حصلت الرقم .. ان شاء الله بتصــل فيهــم

والله يجعلنــا من حفظـت القـرأن الكـريم

----------


## ثنوي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## زهرة _العود

جزاج الله خير اختي

ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## NARRY

مركز الشيخه فاطمه في العين

----------


## 3abda3

جـــــزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بنت فهد..

جزاك الله خير

----------


## مزماه

مركز دار الخير في الفوعة

----------


## وميض الجنة

يزاج الله خير


فبوظبي بعض المساجد من غير المراكز يكون فيها تحفيظ القرآن

----------


## وردة وبس

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم طمطوم

جزاج الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
من زمان ادور على هي اللسته 
الله يبارك لج ويوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## سري في خبرتي

أخواتي العزيزات

لتكون لكن صدقة جارية

أرجو تجديد القائمة بما لديكن من معلومات

خصوصا نحن مقبلين على الصيف بعد شهرين

فهذه فرصة لتوجيه أبنائنا لحفظ القرآن الكريم في الصيف خصوصا إن مناهجنا تشغلهم عن هذا الاتجاه

فلنتعاون على عمل لخير

----------


## سري في خبرتي

في أبوظبي



مركز ابو موسى الاشعري 5832419 02
مركز عثمان بن عفان 025822677
مركز الشهامة 5635755 02
مركز الصديق 4433616 02
مركز القرآن الكريم 5831323 02
مركز الهامل للغيث 4473196 02
معهد ابوظبي للقران الكريم 6652400 02


في العين



مركز الشرعي لتحفيظ القران 7820405 03
مركز الشيخة حصة بنت محمد 7545453 03
مركز الصحابة لتحفيظ القران 7675552 03
مركز تحفيظ القران الكريم وعلومه7810861 03
مركز محمد احمد العتيبة 7820981 03
مركز الاستقامة 7622112 03


في دبي



مركز الشيخ محمد نور بن سيف 2647448 04
مركز الشيخة حصة بنت حمدان آل مكتوم 2968200 04
مركز نداء الفطرة -فرع المنخول 3989028 04
مركز نداء الفطرة -فرع المحيصنة 0502544789
مركز الصحابة الخيري 2688616 04
مركز داراسماء بنت ابي بكر 2969688 04
مركز مالك بن انس 2892320 04
مركز حمد بن سالم 2874934 04
مركز البراحة 2726999 04
مركز الصديق 2863833 04 
مركز الفاروق 2895628 04
مركز خلفان 3437898 04
مركز احمد عبد الله 3955898 04
مدرسة النور لتحفيظ القران والعلوم القانونية 2643428 04
معهد الهدى 2967899 04
جمعية دار البر 3523333 04


في الشارقة



معهد ابو ظبي لتحفيظ القران 5436471 06
معهد ابي بكر الصديق 5242666 06
مدرسة الهاشمية 5635242 06
دار حذيفة بن اليمام 5224084 06
مركز اقرأ لتحفيظ القران 5245888 06
مركز ابن تيمية لتحفيظ القران 5676585 06 
مركز الرضوان لتحفيظ القران 5487801 06
مركز الهدى لتحفيظ القران 5249990 06
مركز الخالد بن الوليد 5667787 06
مركز عامربن الظهيرة 5346610 06
مركز عبد الله بن عباس 5333665 06
مركز عمربن عبد العزيز 5652719 06
مركز دار الهدى 5626116 06
مركز سلمان الفارسي 5222248 06
مركز الترمذي 5647566 06
مركز الصحابة 5243533 06
مركز ابن كثير 5383327 06


في عجمان



مؤسسة علوم القران 7421543 06
دار اسماء لتحفيظ القران 7455225 06
مركز الاترجة لتحفيظ للقران الكريم للفتيات 7436672 06
مركز الارقم بن الارقم 7405114 06
مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 7457099 06
مركز التوحيد لتحفيظ القران 7407737 06


في راس الخيمة


مركز بيت السركال 072352607
دار ابن الارقم لتحفيظ القران 2663578 07 
مر
مركز ميمونة بنت الحارث 2272218 07 
مركز اهل الحديث 2664007 07
مركز عمر بن الخطاب 2222142 07
مركز واحات الايمان 2237986 07




في الفجيرة وخورفكان




مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 2387919 09
مركز خورفكان لتحفيظ القران 2383816 09
مركز مربح لتحفيظ القران 2380611 09
مركز دبا لتحفيظ القران 2444548 09
مركز كلباء لتحفيظ القران 2774160 09


في أم القيوين



مدرسة تحفيظ القران والسنة الخيرية 7651852 06

----------


## أحلام الماسة

بالتوفيق

----------


## شموخ عليا

*دعوة المسلم لأخيه المسلم 
بظهر الغيب مستجابة بأذن الله 
فلا تبخلن على أختكن في الله 
بدعوة صادقة 
فأني في كرب شديد و ضيق و هم

*
*
*

----------


## مرارة البحر

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كميلانه

جزاج الله خير

----------


## رند للعطور

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بنت القيروان

جازاك الله خيرا اختي

----------


## بنت القيروان

مشكووورة
كنت ابحث عن ارقام وانتو قدمتوهالي

----------


## سري في خبرتي

أبوظبي

مركز ابو موسى الاشعري 5832419 02
مركز عثمان بن عفان 025822677
مركز الشهامة 5635755 02
مركز الصديق 4433616 02
مركز القرآن الكريم 5831323 02
مركز الهامل للغيث 4473196 02
معهد ابوظبي للقران الكريم 6652400 02

في العين



مركز الشرعي لتحفيظ القران 7820405 03
مركز الشيخة حصة بنت محمد 7545453 03
مركز الصحابة لتحفيظ القران 7675552 03
مركز تحفيظ القران الكريم وعلومه7810861 03
مركز محمد احمد العتيبة 7820981 03
مركز الاستقامة 7622112 03

في دبي



مركز الشيخ محمد نور بن سيف 2647448 04
مركز الشيخة حصة بنت حمدان آل مكتوم 2968200 04
مركز نداء الفطرة -فرع المنخول 3989028 04
مركز نداء الفطرة -فرع المحيصنة 0502544789
مركز الصحابة الخيري 2688616 04
مركز داراسماء بنت ابي بكر 2969688 04
مركز مالك بن انس 2892320 04
مركز حمد بن سالم 2874934 04
مركز البراحة 2726999 04
مركز الصديق 2863833 04 
مركز الفاروق 2895628 04
مركز خلفان 3437898 04
مركز احمد عبد الله 3955898 04
مدرسة النور لتحفيظ القران والعلوم القانونية 2643428 04
معهد الهدى 2967899 04
جمعية دار البر 3523333 04


في الشارقة



معهد ابو ظبي لتحفيظ القران 5436471 06
معهد ابي بكر الصديق 5242666 06
مدرسة الهاشمية 5635242 06
دار حذيفة بن اليمام 5224084 06
مركز اقرأ لتحفيظ القران 5245888 06
مركز ابن تيمية لتحفيظ القران 5676585 06 
مركز الرضوان لتحفيظ القران 5487801 06
مركز الهدى لتحفيظ القران 5249990 06
مركز الخالد بن الوليد 5667787 06
مركز عامربن الظهيرة 5346610 06
مركز عبد الله بن عباس 5333665 06
مركز عمربن عبد العزيز 5652719 06
مركز دار الهدى 5626116 06
مركز سلمان الفارسي 5222248 06
مركز الترمذي 5647566 06
مركز الصحابة 5243533 06
مركز ابن كثير 5383327 06


في عجمان



مؤسسة علوم القران 7421543 06
دار اسماء لتحفيظ القران 7455225 06
مركز الاترجة لتحفيظ للقران الكريم للفتيات 7436672 06
مركز الارقم بن الارقم 7405114 06
مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 7457099 06
مركز التوحيد لتحفيظ القران 7407737 06


في راس الخيمة


مركز بيت السركال 072352607
دار ابن الارقم لتحفيظ القران 2663578 07 
مر
مركز ميمونة بنت الحارث 2272218 07 
مركز اهل الحديث 2664007 07
مركز عمر بن الخطاب 2222142 07
مركز واحات الايمان 2237986 07




في الفجيرة وخورفكان




مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 2387919 09
مركز خورفكان لتحفيظ القران 2383816 09
مركز مربح لتحفيظ القران 2380611 09
مركز دبا لتحفيظ القران 2444548 09
مركز كلباء لتحفيظ القران 2774160 09


في أم القيوين



مدرسة تحفيظ القران والسنة الخيرية 7651852 06

----------


## بنت القيروان

انا جربت اتصل بمراكز بي لكن ما حد جاوب
شو المشكل؟؟

----------


## بنت القيروان

الي اتصلت برقم تقلي عليه
مشكورين

----------


## تاااااالو

> انا جربت اتصل بمراكز بي لكن ما حد جاوب
> شو المشكل؟؟


وانا بعد ما ريدون ليش؟؟والمشكله ما نعرف مكانهم وين ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت القيروان

> وانا بعد ما ريدون ليش؟؟والمشكله ما نعرف مكانهم وين ؟؟؟


الله المستعاان
ما ادري والله
لو جربت و رو بليييز خبريني

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

مشكوره بارك الله فيج

----------


## خلود 2

جزاك الله خيرا والدال على الخير كفاعله .. مشكورة جدا . 

نرجو تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته .

----------


## Life.M

يزاج الله خير
 :Sob7an:

----------


## T H E E N D

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القرآن ومن حفظت القرآن ..

----------


## زينة البلد222

يزاااج الله خييير

بس بتخبركن ماشي مركز يكون لفتره المساء في العين؟

----------


## لم ترى

السللم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

يزاكم الله كل الخير .. 

بس ممكن حد يدليني ع مركز تحفيظ قرآن او حتى محاضرات اسبوعية في منطقة الخالدية ( ابوظبي ) ..

و شو الانشطة الصيفية الدينية في ابوظبي .. و يزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ashash

يزآج الله الف خير

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## قـــــ ينزف ــلب



----------


## بنت زاايد

حبيت اضيف هذا الموقع للحريم لي يحبون يحفظون فالبيت

http://www.ahlelquran.com/Quran_search.asp?id=10

----------


## الهنوف المزيونة

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظة القرآن ..

----------


## خفيفة الروح

يزاكم الله خير اريد رقم مركز الشيخه امنه الديني والثقافي في العين ومش مسجل الرقم ((اتصالات))

----------


## منايرUAE

جزاج الله الف الف خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## غبووش

جزااااك الله خيرًا..

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت القرآن ..

----------


## جنة ربي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بسكوته11

جزااااك الله خيرًا..

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت القرآن ..

----------


## مينا القلب

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نسيم الشارجه

بارك الله فيج ا\\\ اللهم يجعلنا من حفظه القران \\\\\مني تعرف مركز فيه مواصلا ت في الشارجه ترد علي

----------


## ريـــــــم

يزاكم الله خير ،

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

في حد يعرف مركز تحفيظ او مسجد في الورقاء او مردف؟؟

----------


## بلاشر وردي

بنات مركز الفرقان الي في اليحر حد راح له

----------


## bint.aljasmi

بغيت مركز في راك ( خزام او الظيت ) او المناطق القريبه للظيت

----------


## نفة مطر

جزاك الله خير

----------


## فطـامي

يزاكم الله خير 
في ميزان حسناتكم انشالله

----------


## خلود 2

جزاكم الله خيرا .. الدال على الخير كفاعله يالغاليات  :Smile:

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

مشكورين 
بنتي عمرها ثلاث سنوات هل تستقبلها مراكز تحفيظ القرأن وشكرا

----------


## تالا

كان احلى يوم عندي وذهبناالى الحديقة الكبيرة ودخلنا الى الحديقة الكبيرة وبعدهافرشنة واكلت الغداء وبعدها لعبنا الالعاب وامي كانت تقول لي لا تبتعدي عنا ونسيت نصيحة امي وابتعدت عن المكان وبعد انتهيت من اللعب ولا كن لم ابكي وذهبت الى الحارس واخبرته انني ضائعة واقوله ان يعطيني الهاتف واتصلت بي امي وقلت لها انني عند الحارس و قالت امي انا اتية وجاءت امي الى الحارس

----------


## تالا

مشكور ياعسل

----------


## ساره خالد

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## خلود 2

اللهم اجعلنا من حافظات كتابك بإخلاص وعمل وعلم آمين .

----------


## نوف الظبيانية

بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم

----------


## زوجة الشيخ

يزاج الله خير



العين 

مركز الشيخه عائشه في هيلي

مركز الوعاظ والخطباء ف الصاروج

مركز عائشه ف ام غافه

مركز ف الظاهر

مركز عوض ف الرميله

مركز الشيخه آمنه ف المسعودي

مركز رملة الراعي

ما شاء الله مراكز وايد ف العين تقريبا ف كل منظقه ف العين

----------


## أم حمــد3

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## روااابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسألكم عن مراااكز اللي في العين تراااا محد يرد علينااا معقولة ... بالله عليكم اللي تعرف رقم مركز وحد رد عليهاا تعطييناااا 
داااااخلين ع اجاازه واريد احطهم في مركز زين وثقه 
الله يخلييكم 
السموحة......

----------


## مامة يوسف

بنات ما هو أفضل دار تحفيظ القرأن الكريم فى دبى؟؟؟
إبنى عنده 5 سنوات ونفسى أقدمله فى مكان يكون جيد 
حد يعرف يا بنات

----------


## بنت زاايد

مركز الشيخ محمد بن خالد آل نهيان الديني

----------


## أم حمــد3

لا اله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## شمس الوداع

جزاكِ الله كل خير

----------


## kubizah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي الغاليات منو منكم مسجل في مركز الشيخه آمنه لتحفيظ القرآن في العين في منطقه المسعودي ،، 

اتمنى حد يفيدني بهالشي ودي اسجل عندهم اتصل محد يرد وعندي بنتي عمرها اربع سنوات حابه انها تحفظ القران اذا في مجال 


اتمنى الرد السريع

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

سبحـآن الله والحمـد لله ولآ إله إلا الله والله آكبـر

----------


## قلم نابض

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## مريوم هيثم

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت القرآن ..

----------


## مينا القلب

مشكوره ,, يزاج الله خير

----------


## نسمه فلسطين

بارك الله في عمرك

----------


## موزة الغفلي

جزااااك الله خيرًا..

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت القرآن ..

----------


## ام هوار

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## PEACH

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## m.j.a

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام الورود

*لو سمحتي بالنسبه للارقام الهواتف للمراكز اعتقد انها صحيحه اعتقد ذلك
بس بسبب الرقم اللي في
العين (مركز تحفيظ القران الكريم وعلومه7810861 03) هذا يااختي رقم منزل 
يجب الانتباه ومسحه حتي لايصير هناك اي ازعاج من قبل الناس حرام 
لاني انا اتصلت وردت علي المراه وقالت انه يااختي منزل ودائم يتصلون علينا*   :Kafara: 
 :Sobhan: 
 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## أم نظارات

*مشكـكوووورة غـنااتي
,’,’

يزرااج الله خـير*

----------


## ام عنوده

الحمد لله ان فيه مراكز بس ياريت يكبرونها 
لانها ماتكفي

----------


## نجمة شامسية

جزاكى الله كل خير وفى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ام خالد_999

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## dima.

سبحان الله

----------


## خط دبي

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أم علي دياب

السلام عليكم هذه اللستة أعتقد أنها من فترة طويلة جدا لأن نداء الفطرة لم يعد موجود في الشارقة ويوجد مراكز كثيرة جدا أصبحت موجودة الآن في الشارقة منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر دار لقمان الحكيم ومركز الإيمان

----------


## أم شيخوو123

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## shiny star

جزاك الله خيرا 
وياليت تكتبولنا المساجد اللي يحفظون فيها القرآن بعد للنساء والفتيات اذا في
في عيمان والشارقة

----------


## دانتيلو

ياليت الي عندها فكرة عن مركز هامل الغيث لتحفيظ القرآن تفيدنا...تنصحوني فيه ولا فيه مراكز أحسن

----------


## الفقيرة

:27: جزيتن الجنة يااااااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## الفقيرة

جزيتي الجنة .. ياااااااااا رب

----------


## قارورة العسل

موفقه

----------


## سوداء

السلام عليكم خواتي وجزاكم الله خيرإ
بغيت أسأل في خليفه أ وين مكان لتحفيظ القران للبنات والاولاد وألي تعرف تخبرني وين وإدا امن رقمهم وجزاكم الله خير 
ام سهيل

----------


## Awash S

مركز نوره بنت سلطآن / رأس الخيمه 

نسيتو عنه . . ^^ 

يزآج الله الخير ع الفآيده . .

----------


## um ahmed

المركز الاسلامى بزاخر مقابل صالة افراح زاخر ...... الصيفى عندعم ابتدا من يوم 1/7 .......يسجلو لين بنات الجامعة

----------


## ام آسر

السلام عليكم اخواتي ربي يجزاكن خير بغيت أسأل عن مركز الشهامة وين بالضبط موقعو لاني ساكنة جديدة في الرحبة والرقم المكتوب دا مابدخل معاي ياريت تفيدوني..

----------


## فرحة لقانا

السلااااااااااام عليكم

بنات الله يجزاكن خييييييييير

فيه معهد عندنا يدرس القرأن حفظا وتجويدا..وتحصل من خلال المعهد على شهادة تؤهلها لأن تكون مدرسة تحفيظ...

ارجو الررررررررررد

----------


## ام آسر

> السلااااااااااام عليكم
> 
> بنات الله يجزاكن خييييييييير
> 
> فيه معهد عندنا يدرس القرأن حفظا وتجويدا..وتحصل من خلال المعهد على شهادة تؤهلها لأن تكون مدرسة تحفيظ...
> 
> ارجو الررررررررررد


وين هالمعهد؟؟

----------


## sجنهs

محفظة قرآن كريم حاصلة على معهدتخصص قراءات مقيمة فى القاهرة وابحث عن عمل فى الامارات

----------


## بروود أعصاب

بارك الله فيج عزيزتي

----------


## vip_vip

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت القرآن .. امين يارب

----------


## تاتي21

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## مريم الفهد

بارك الله فيج صراحة كت دايما اسال اذا فية مراكز تحفيض قران في اماراتي

----------


## بنت زاايد

يارب ايسر للجميع الحفظ

----------


## ينبوع الجمال

يزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ام عنوده

ممتاز

----------


## محفظة قرءان

بارك الله فيكى

----------

